# 214 Spaceview Reissue!



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Limited edition of 1000 with a MRSP of $4000

Amazing!! Will Accutron produce more electrics I wonder?


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

There was some chat/speculation about that in this thread

But ... Â£4k :shocking:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's exceptionally cool. Great to see them doing something like this and it would be nice to see electric watches make a comeback but Â£4k... That's a hell of a lot of money.

Will it cost them an arm and a leg to have them produced since they don't manufacture this movt anymore or are they going for exclusivity and selling them at this price because they can?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon four grand is taking the p1ss a bit, but if there will only be a thousand of them, some people will buy them.

I have to wonder what kind of back up will be offered?

Will most of them end up going to Brighton at some time, once the profit has worn off?


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

in fact i take my comment back to not cause distress to anyone <3


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> Limited edition of 1000 with a MRSP of $4000
> 
> Amazing!! Will Accutron produce more electrics I wonder?


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this unique photo. I still like the originals for the money, though. It is amazing that they were able to reproduce it, however.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t like the Spaceviews but if the company brought out a`normal` hummer for around Â£500 I`d seriously consider getting one :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It is 4000 dollars not pounds but yes it is still pricey! Old hands on here will remember the Accutrons Roy used to give away for a couple of hundred quid on his sales site! Those were the days :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im very surprised if they have tooled up just for 1000k pieces, I recon they will either bring out more models or they are using nos movements......

Paul, can you tell by the pic if they are new or nos?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Im very surprised if they have tooled up just for 1000k pieces, I recon they will either bring out more models or they are using nos movements......
> 
> Paul, can you tell by the pic if they are new or nos?


Didn't they have a re-issue once before? I seem to remember reading about how they were having the coils wound by hand (whatever that means). Just can't remember where I read it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

feenix said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im very surprised if they have tooled up just for 1000k pieces, I recon they will either bring out more models or they are using nos movements......
> ...


Theres a link to the post earlier in this thread..


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Ted said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Limited edition of 1000 with a MRSP of $4000
> ...


Here's a pic of an old one I took recently as a comparison;


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't see any point to this watch.

The originals have value to collectors.

A quality mechanical watch has gloat value and a quality quartz watch has superb accuracy, but this falls between 2 stools.

Who on earth is going to part with 4,000 hard earneds for this?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

luddite said:


> I don't see any point to this watch.
> 
> The originals have value to collectors.
> 
> ...


You may not "get it" but from what I hear on the Accutron forum, all 1000 were snapped up immediately by Accutron collectors.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The fact they are spoken for, which may be the "tipping point" for Bulova do a re-run. Having tooled up for this batch, are they going to just down tools and move on???

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks cool. Out of my price range but nice to see them remembering their past. I would think these are NOS movts or built from parts. To be honest the watch looks like an original apart from the markers on the chapter ring. Am I pleased they did it? yep. Will I buy one at $4k? nope...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> I would think these are NOS movts or built from parts.


From what I've read, the coils have been recently hand wound in Japan.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well... that would account for the price Paul


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

JonW said:


> Well... that would account for the price Paul


 And unfortunately would also suggest that Bulova are not considering a return to volume production of hummers :thumbsdown:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant see why they would really... Whilst we like them its not really going to be a compelling mega selling product. Not being down on them, Im a fan.... but they are a curio really. You can pick up older models cheap as chips and WIS havent really lapped the originals up in leaps and bounds. If originals were going ballistic at auctions and rivaling Rolex Double Reds then maybe it would help, but today you can pick up a NOS box n papered 214 for less than a grand pounds, so youre not going to stump up double that amount and then start collecting the a new model range I fear. The $4k price tag was fine as a one off but lets face it, most Accutron collectors dont spend $4k very often. In the high street a humming watch is interesting but its not going to be a strong seller at Rolex money. Im sure a few wont agree but im being impartial here, Id love them to be round Tag money really, theyd sell some then I bet.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JonW said:


> Id love them to be round Tag money really, theyd sell some then I bet.


I agree.

And let's face it, mechanical Automatics have become all the rage in fashion watches in the last five or six years.

Everyone seems to make one and they're marketed as being somehow a little bit more 'special' than quartz watches.

I reckon tuning fork watches would sell again if the same marketing ideas were applied and they were priced appropriately.

And, thinking about it, Bulova must have recognised that there is a market for an electric sweep-second range as they're releasing the quartz 'precisionist' range later this year. I'm keen to see what one of those looks like for real.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

the transistor on the new version is of an SMD type so the rest might be new as well.

I guess it's not that difficult or expensive to have a lot of 1000pcs made by some steady Asian hands.

but to be honest, it's just a reissue by Citizen who recently acquired the brand.

they produced some Accutron calibers in the 70's and unlike the defunct Bulova (RIP 1979) Citizen very likely didn't scrap old equipment.

btw. Swatch Group did the same thing with the Hamilton Ventura reissue.

isn't that a nice way to earn a quick buck?

I can hardly find breakthrough designs in many recent watches as most are being simply copied from vintage ideas and sold as new.

it's all about marketing... and cash.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Your chance to get one...if you live in the US:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270639320911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be intersting to see what it sells for, Alsal in London told me he could get one.

Did I read (or dream) that Bulova Accutron is now owned by Citizen? More electrics perhaps?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I would think these are NOS movts or built from parts.
> ...


Presumably, at that price, on the inner thighs of virgins from Essex.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Your chance to get one...*if you live in the US*:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270639320911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Anyone on this forum is welcome to have me send stuff from the USA to England. If you act fast, I'll *bring it* on my visit in two weeks (Blighty, here I come), along with all the other stuff I have gathered up already (watches, manuals, a set of auto rims and a bumper!)


----------

